# DWR interactive fishing report site



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I've got a two part question for you anglers.
First, now that the DWR's interactive fishing report web site has been up for awhile, how many of you use the site to plan where to go on your next fishing trip?

Second, how many of you go to the site and rate your trip after you have gone?

It seems to me that if we all help with our input that the reports will be more timely than those in the past. The DWR relies on CO's in the field to provide them with much of their information and certain times of the year those guys are busy trying catch poachers and patrol during the various hunts so there is not much input. There are some things on the site that could be improved but it provides some basic information for anglers to help figure out where to go.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Never. Info is usually useless or out of date. Fishermen are too tight lipped to give recent info. HotSpotting is already a problem. No way I'm ever going to make a post of ######### reservoir producing 6lb rainbows on ******** lures.

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Not correct even when updated.-O,-


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Many years ago while I was still in college in Billings Mt I worked in the sporting goods department at Gibsons. We got questions all the time about where the fishing was good and what to use. I tried to be as honest as I could but often had old information if any at all. I will never forget and ornery old guy came in and asked me what to use at Emerald Lake. Someone had mentioned they did well on garlic marshmellows. I told the gentleman this information. Later that evening I got a call from the very angry old gentleman. He was mad as could be because I told him what to use and he didn't catch anything. With fishing reports you get what you pay for.


----------



## CrayDad (Feb 20, 2020)

What's the link to the website?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

What about that board over at Sportsman's that give fishing updates, etc...where does that info come from and how accurate have you found it to be. I personally have found it timely and not to bad on those very few waters that I frequent. But, I know with fly fishing, even knowing what fly that other guy caught fish on is not a guarantee that I'll catch fish on them. Presentation, reading the water, etc seem to be hard things to describe to someone else.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I always take fishing reports with a grain of salt. 

I hot spotted myself one day. After getting my turkey we decided to go fishing. When we got to our favorite spot we were reeling in 2-4 lb rainbows with just about every cast. We got our limits and went home. I called a couple of friends that liked to fish and we made plans to head up there the next morning. We were there at the same time, using the same bates and lures and in 5 hours of fishing we didn't even catch a snag. 

The fishing gods had deserted me.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

CrayDad said:


> What's the link to the website?


Here you go.

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/fishing/fStart


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

Ugh I used to work in a sporting goods store. People would get upset if it was old info on the fishing reports. We had a lot of pompous Vegas type. The usual power bait suggestions for them. Local and loyal customers were takin care of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the reply's to the questions.

My questions were for folks planning a trip, not to hot spot a location. The other reason for the questions was to see how many people knew about the site. Most people just want basic information to see if a location looks interesting enough to make the trip. I know that some folks don't think that there should be any fishing reports and I'm sorry that they don't see any value to them. The DWR site lists some basic information about the various fishing locations in the state along with their forecast for fishing. There is also the average rating that people give for the results they had and if they would recommend the location or not. The rating portion does not ask for any specifics such as what lure or bait or location on the water, just basic stuff. The DWR does a pretty good job now of keeping the site updated but some information is still old simply because they don't have any new information. Critter mentioned the fact that you can catch them one day and get skunked the very next day.:-?

It was mentioned that fishing report boards like Sportsman's Warehouse have useful information and they are right. Fly shops usually have good information because they are constantly talking with folks that fish a lot. These are all good sources to gather information to plan your next trip.

I look for information when planning a trip about the river flows or reservoir levels and water clarity. If I look at previous fishing reports and folks have not done well, I'll probably look to go somewhere else. Some of us have been fishing for a long time and don't need much information but others need some help and the only way you get folks interested in fishing is if they have some kind of success.

We should feel lucky that our state puts an effort into putting out fishing reports. If you want to see a lame fishing report just look at Idaho. The fishing report consists of their fish stocking report.

I guess when you look at the value of fishing report information you have to keep in mind that there are two groups of sportsmen that have a definite credibility problem, golfers and fishermen. If you're an angler, you better have a picture or you really didn't catch anything. :smile:

Okay, I'll get off my soap box now.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*Fishing Reports*

Fishing reports are valuable information, especially if they come from a trusted friend. If they come from an unknown source (person), then they should be taken with a grain of salt as the old saying goes. Divulging too much information on an open forum or on a website (DWR for example) and the resource can disappear in short order.

I will give truthful information to just about everybody that asks me in private. There are a few bowel secretions that I would not give the time of day to, but they are few and far between. I don't have any secret locations because I fish for fun and relaxation and believe most others do as well, so why not share when asked. If I can bring a little joy to your fishing experience, than I've done a good deed and I feel better for it.

So, help or don't help your fishing brethren. Overall, it really matters not IMHO.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Three words...Big Fish Tackle. I would much rather read a report that is recent than once a week or two old. Forums that allow info to be posted real time, by the users themselves, is much more valuable in my book. I don't expect fishing reports to point me to an "X" -I just want to know the basics, and if no one is catching at a given location, or only catching using x, y, or z then that's pretty telling to me.


----------

